# Lure Coursing Anyone?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have not, but it does look like fun. I was warned to be very sure that the people doing the class/course are familiar with the structure of the Goldens, and are not setting the courses for the sighthound structure. The sighthounds can make tight, low cuts and turns, and that sets Goldens up for injury big time. Dunno if it's true, but it's what I was told so I thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

This class is actually geared towards non sighthounds. From tiny to big.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I have never done it, but a few of the dogs in my dogs pedigrees have SC and SMC titles. It also caught my attention and made me wonder about it.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I think she will have fun if her initial reaction was any indication. She really isn't very driven in most ways and that is fine because we have Tayla who is driven in every way. I just thought it would be nice if she had something fun to do sometimes.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We tried a lure coursing "class" at Couretous Canine in Lutz, FL. I never thought she would be this good.

Lily's 1st Lure Coursing Adventure: Lily's 1st Lure Coursing Adventure - YouTube


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> We tried a lure coursing "class" at Couretous Canine in Lutz, FL. I never thought she would be this good.
> 
> Lily's 1st Lure Coursing Adventure: Lily's 1st Lure Coursing Adventure - YouTube


Thanks for sharing!

How long does (I don't know what it's called, session?) her go last?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

The class of 8 dogs was 90 minutes. Each dog had 4 turns and each run was 4 times around. Since it was her first time running full out, maybe in her life, we skipped the last run. She is one tired girl.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't live too far away and I really want to check this out. Looks like it would be a lot of fun for the dog...and owner.


----------

